# condizionale passato



## IlPetaloCremisi

Aqui estoy de nuevo!

Estoy leyendo "Como agua para chocolate" (como ya habrais adivinado de mi post anteriores) y me he entrado una duda sobre el uso del "condicional pasado"...os pongo las frases incriminadas:

-...después de muchos años de trabajo y estudio, regresaba al laboratorio convencido que solo ahí _*encontraría* _lo último en medicina

-Mama Elena no le *perdonaría *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto

En italiano se traduciría como "...che solo lí avrebbe potuto scoprire..." e "...non le avrebbe mai perdonato"...verdad?
Y entonces por qué en español no es " habría podido encontrar" y " ..jamas habría perdonado..."?

No sé si me "estoy perdiendo en un vaso de agua"...hehe


----------



## flljob

No sé si me "estoy perdiendo en un vaso de agua"...hehe[/quote]

No es lo mismo decir:
-...después de muchos años de trabajo y estudio, regresaba al laboratorio convencido que solo ahí _*encontraría* _lo último en medicina

que decir:
... después de muchos años de trabajo y estudio, regresaba al laboratorio convencido de que solo ahí *habría encontrado* lo último en medicina.

Tiene que ver con el *aspecto*. El primer caso es imperfectivo; en el segundo hay un contenido aspectual de perfecto.
Esto es tan difícil de explicar, que mejor te sugiero consultar _La concordancia de tiempos_  de Ángeles Carrasco Gutiérrez, Editor Arco libros.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hmm...es un libro? 
Entonces no se traduce en italiano como he escrito antes?


----------



## flljob

Es un libro. Y en español, al menos, no es lo mismo decir:

Mama Elena no le *perdonaría *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.

que decir:
Mama Elena no le *habría* *perdonado *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bueno, al menos ahora sè que no es una pregunta estupida...hehe


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero, perdoname...sabes decirme como las traducirìas tu estas frases al italiano por favor?


----------



## kolya97

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Aqui estoy de nuevo!
> 
> Estoy leyendo "Como agua para chocolate" (como ya habrais adivinado de mi post anteriores) y me he entrado una duda sobre el uso del "condicional pasado"...os pongo las frases incriminadas:
> 
> -...después de muchos años de trabajo y estudio, regresaba al laboratorio convencido que solo ahí _*encontraría* _lo último en medicina
> 
> -Mama Elena no le *perdonaría *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto
> 
> En italiano se traduciría como "...che solo lí avrebbe potuto scoprire..." e "...non le avrebbe mai perdonato"...verdad?
> Y entonces por qué en español no es " habría podido encontrar" y " ..jamas habría perdonado..."?
> 
> 
> Yo las traduciría así:
> 
> 1. ...convinto che solo lì avrebbe trovato (potuto trovare)...
> 2. ... non avrebbe mai perdonato Tita per averla accusata ....


----------



## kolya97

flljob said:


> Es un libro. Y en español, al menos, no es lo mismo decir:
> 
> Mama Elena no le *perdonaría *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.
> 
> que decir:
> Mama Elena no le *habría* *perdonado *jamas a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto


 
Mi opinión es que en la primera frase el perdón de Mama Elena es improbable, mientras que en la segunda es imposible.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Entonces habia traducido justo...en italiano se traduce con el condizionale passato; el problema es que en español no es la misma cosa usar los dos modos verbales.
Es así? Lo que cambia es la perspectiva?


----------



## uchitel

Hay una página en la que puedes encontrar una breve explicación de los usos del condicional. Se llama materiales de lengua.org
 Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias uchitel...ahora voy a ver si entiendo algo de esta diferencia...


----------



## Rayines

En términos generales, el potencial simple/perfecto, condicional o pospretérito se usa para indicar tiempo futuro en relación con una acción pasada (_Me contaron que *vendrías* a verme_); también puede expresar una posibilidad condicionada a algo (S_i usáramos ese tipo de ropa nos *veríamos* ridículos_). Se usa, además, para manifestar una apreciación sobre una acción pasada o futura (_Ese traje *costarí*a unos 500 pesos hace 2 años)_, y para pedir un favor cortésmente (_¿Me *ayudarías* a plantar estos rosales?)_.
El potencial compuesto/condicional perfecto o antepospretérito se emplea para expresar una acción que hubiera podido realizarse, pero que no se llevó a cabo: _Me *habría gustado* conocer a Mozart_.
También refiere una acción futura respecto de otra, pero pasada, aunque esta acción futura es anterior a otra acción: _Me aseguraron en la oficina que cuando volviera por la tarde, *habrían hecho* la llamada pendiente_. _Nos prometieron que cuando levantáramos la cosecha, ellos ya *habrían encontrado* clientes para nuestros productos._
También suele emplearse para expresar duda y la consecuencia de una condición:_*Habrían sido* cinco personas las que me persiguieron por la noche.Se *habrían evitado* muchos accidentes, si hubieran quitado la nieve de las carreteras._
Capisci?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Credo di aver capito la teoria...però nella pratica, le mie due frasi in che caso rientrerebbero?
"Encontrarìa" indica tiempo futuro en relacion con una accion pasada ( que seria regresaba)? Es asì? Y lo mismo vale por la seguna frase con "perdonaria"? Y como no estan relacionadas a otras acciones se usa el condicional simple?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ora pensandoci mi viene in mente una cosa...quella benedetta frase potrebbe tradursi in due modi in italiano:

- tornava al laboratorio convinto che solo li *avrebbe potuto trovare*...(questa era la prima cosa a cui avevo pensato)
- tornava al laboratorio convinto che solo li *potesse trovare*...(questa soluzione corrisponderebbe più alla versione spagnola vero? )

Ma oltre al fatto che el condicional compuesto ( que seria el primero ) se usa si relacionado a otras acciones y el condicional simple ( que seria el segundo ) si no esta relacionado con ninguna otra accion, hay otra diferencia?

è una domanda che in realtà mi pongo anche in relazione all'italiano...c'è differenza fra quelle due traduzioni "avrebbe potuto trovare e potesse trovare"?


----------



## Rayines

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Credo di aver capito la teoria...però nella pratica, le mie due frasi in che caso rientrerebbero?
> "Encontrarìa" indica tiempo futuro en relacion con una accion pasada ( que seria regresaba)? Es asì? Y lo mismo vale por la seguna frase con "perdonaria"? Y como no estan relacionadas a otars acciones se usa el condicional simple?


Absolutamente, sí .


----------



## flljob

1) Mama Elena no le *perdonaría *jamás a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.
 
2) Mama Elena no le *habría* *perdonado *jamás a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.
 
 
Te lo pongo de otra manera:
En 1) quiere decir que Tita culpó a Mamá Elena de la muerte de su nieto, y que Mamá Elena nunca se lo perdonó.
 
2) está mal construida, suena incompleta. Podría ser Mama Elena no le *habría* *perdonado *jamás a Tita que, loca o no loca, la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto, pero no lo hizo, no la culpó.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

ok...quindi facendo il procedimento opposto...se io volessi dire in spagnolo:

sapeva che mama elena non avrebbe mai potuto perdonarla...

Come sarebbe?


----------



## flljob

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> ok...quindi facendo il procedimento opposto...se io volessi dire in spagnolo:
> 
> sapeva che mama elena non avrebbe mai potuto perdonarla...
> 
> Come sarebbe?


 


Sabía que Mamá Elena jamás habría podido perdonarla, o, Sabía que Mamá Elena no habría podido perdonarla nunca.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Y si digo:

Supe que mama elena jamas la perdonaria ?


----------



## kolya97

yo prefiero: Sabía que Mamá Elena jamás la perdonaría.

Esa es la forma correcta, si no estoy mal, de expresar el futuro en el pasado.


----------



## Sicanius

Se può essere di aiuto, per quanto ne so, la principale differenza nell'uso del condizionale tra spagnolo e italiano (che poi è una differenza che esiste anche tra inglese e italiano) riguarda l'uso del condizionale per esprimere il futuo nel passato. Lo spagnolo usa il condizionale presente (o semplice), mentre in italiano si usa il condizionale passato (o composto):
- Disse che sarebbe venuto alla festa
- Dijo que vendrìa a la fiesta

Quindi:
- Supe que mama elena jamas la perdonaria
- Venni a sapere (seppi/ho saputo) che mamma elena non lo avrebbe mai perdonato.

Ciao, 
S.


----------



## yaya.mx

y: "sabia que mama Elena nunca iba a perdonarla" que sería?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie Sicanius!! Illuminante! e scusate se vi ho ossessionato con questo benedetto condizionale!!!

Però anche il condizionale passato esprime il futuro nel passato? O Esprime un'altra cosa?


----------



## Rayines

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Grazie Sicanius!! Illuminante! e scusate se vi ho ossessionato con questo benedetto condizionale!!!
> 
> Però anche il condizionale passato esprime il futuro nel passato? O Esprime un'altra cosa?


Sí, disculpa que me cite a mí misma, que a la vez citaba a una gramática:





> "El potencial compuesto/condicional perfecto o antepospretérito se emplea para expresar una acción que hubiera podido realizarse, pero que no se llevó a cabo: _Me *habría gustado* conocer a Mozart_..............................................
> También suele emplearse para expresar duda y la consecuencia de una condición:_*Habrían sido* cinco personas las que me persiguieron por la noche.Se *habrían evitado* muchos accidentes, si hubieran quitado la nieve de las carreteras."_


¿Te sirve?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bueno, en estos dos casos el condicional se usa igual al italiano...
Pero mi problema es como expresar el futuro en el pasado...apurado que tengo que usar el condicional simple, mi pregunta es: y si pongo el condicional  compuesto en vez del simple, la frase tiene sentido logico? Y si sì, cual es la diferencia con la frase que lleva el condicional simple?


----------



## kolya97

Il condizionale composto per esprimere il futuro nel passato è sbagliato. 

Ci sono solo due opzioni:

Miguel ha detto che ti avrebbe chiamato:

Miguel dijo que te llamaría
o
Miguel dijo que te iba a llamar.


----------



## kolya97

Corrección: hay que usar el condicional compuesto cuando la acción futura sea anterior a otra acción futura en conexión con el pasado:

ej. Me dijo que ya habrían terminado la reunión (cuando nosotros llegáramos).


----------



## uchitel

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> ok...quindi facendo il procedimento opposto...se io volessi dire in spagnolo:
> 
> sapeva che mama elena non avrebbe mai potuto perdonarla...
> 
> Come sarebbe?


 
Sabía que mamá Helena nunca la hubiera podido perdonar


----------



## uchitel

o bien "sabía que mamá Helena nunca la habría perdonado"


----------



## flljob

uchitel said:


> o bien "sabía que mamá Helena nunca la habría perdonado"


 
Pero aquí está incompleta. Sería:sabía que nunca la habría perdonado si la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.


----------



## Rayines

flljob said:


> Pero aquí está incompleta. Sería:sabía que nunca la habría perdonado si la hubiera culpado de la muerte de su nieto.


Claro, porque expresa la consecuencia de una condición.


----------



## Cnaeius

kolya97 said:


> Corrección: hay que usar el condicional compuesto cuando la acción futura sea anterior a otra acción futura en conexión con el pasado:
> 
> ej. Me dijo que ya habrían terminado la reunión (cuando nosotros llegáramos).


 
Exactamente, y en eso està la principal diferencia entre el condicional italiano y espanol. 
En italiano para expresar el futuro en el pasado, que en italiano se llama "posteriorità" y no "futuro nel passato", segun la consecuencia de los tiempos, se usa siempre el condicional pasado.

Dijo que vendria
Disse che sarebbe venuto
El motivo es que en italiano no se puede utilizar un tiempo presente o futuro (en este caso condicional presente) en una oracion subordinada si el tiempo de la oracion principal es un tiempo historico (en este caso passato remoto). Esta es una de las reglas fundamentales de la "consecutio temporum" (italiana)

p.s: tengo el teclado italiano..


----------



## kolya97

Una pregunta, ¿de qué forma se podría expresar en italiano la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?:

Dijo que la reunión terminaría a las 9
y
Dijo que a (para) las 9 la reunión (ya) habría terminado


----------



## Cnaeius

kolya97 said:


> Una pregunta, ¿de qué forma se podría expresar en italiano la diferencia entre las siguientes frases?:
> 
> Dijo que la reunión terminaría a las 9
> y
> Dijo que a (para) las 9 la reunión (ya) habría terminado


 
Se expresarian en la misma manera, con el condicional pasado. 

Disse che la riunione sarebbe terminata alle 9
Disse che la riunione sarebbe già terminata verso/al le 9

Y la diferencia queda clara lo mismo. 
Adverbio (già) y complementos cambian un poco el aspecto de la accion que se ha expresado con la misma regla de la posteriorità, y luego con el mismo tiempo verbol. Esto en italiano claro


----------



## flljob

Y entnces vuelvo a mi primera respuesta. La diferencia tiene que ver con el *aspecto*. ¿Cómo se expresa éste en italiano?


----------



## kolya97

Cnaeius said:


> Se expresarian en la misma manera, con el condicional pasado.
> 
> Disse che la riunione sarebbe terminata alle 9
> Disse che la riunione sarebbe già terminata verso/al le 9
> 
> Y la diferencia queda clara lo mismo.
> Adverbio (già) y complementos cambian un poco el aspecto de la accion que se ha expresado con la misma regla de la posteriorità, y luego con el mismo tiempo verbol. Esto en italiano claro


 
Y si dijéramos:

Ha detto che la riunione terminerà alle 9 
Ha detto che la riunione sarebbe terminata per le 9

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Sicanius

kolya97 said:


> Y si dijéramos:
> 
> Ha detto che la riunione terminerà alle 9 (futuro rispetto al presente, la riunione non c'è ancora stata)
> Ha detto che la riunione sarebbe terminata per le 9 (futuro nel passato, la riunione c'è già stata)
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?



No pienso que las dos expresan la misma diferencia qua hay entre condicional simple y condicional compuesto en espanol...


----------



## Cnaeius

kolya97 said:


> Y si dijéramos:
> 
> Ha detto che la riunione terminerà alle 9
> Ha detto che la riunione sarebbe terminata per le 9
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?


 
No, son dos ejemplos en los que se muestra como el passato prossimo en la principal se pueda considerar o no como tiempo historico. Ambas significan lo mismo solo que la primera expresa una situacion pasada pero muy cerca del presente


----------



## Cnaeius

flljob said:


> Y entnces vuelvo a mi primera respuesta. La diferencia tiene que ver con el *aspecto*. ¿Cómo se expresa éste en italiano?


 
El "già" dice todo. De hecho la diferencia queda clara, como ya he dicho. El hecho de que la accion futura sea acabada antes del presente o todavia no sea cumplida se espresa en italiano mediante adverbios (ejemplo già).


----------



## Sicanius

Yo esa diferencia no la veo:
- L'ho visto 10 minuti fa e mi ha detto che la riunione sarebbe finita alle 9
- L'ho visto 10 minuti fa mi ha detto che la riunione finirà alle 9
Para mi, hay una diferencia solo en la oraciòn subordinada.


----------



## Rayines

Por favor: ¿Porqué cambiaron en el transcurso del hilo *avrebbe *(".....non le avrebbe mai perdonato....") por *sarebbe* ("...Disse che sarebbe venuto...")? ¿"Essere" se usa como auxiliar para algunos verbos, y "avere" para otros, o es indistinto? No sé italiano, pero me interesa esa diferencia . Gracias.


----------



## Jana337

Rayines said:


> Por favor: ¿Porqué cambiaron en el transcurso del hilo *avrebbe *(".....non le avrebbe mai perdonato....") por *sarebbe* ("...Disse che sarebbe venuto...")? ¿"Essere" se usa como auxiliar para algunos verbos, y "avere" para otros  , o es indistinto? No sé italiano, pero me interesa esa diferencia . Gracias.


Mira aquí.


----------



## Rayines

Jana337 said:


> Mira aquí.


¡Muchas gracias, Jana!...Me pareció recordar algo parecido de mis lejanos conocimientos de holandés .


----------



## Cnaeius

Sicanius said:


> Yo esa diferencia no la veo:
> - L'ho visto 10 minuti fa e mi ha detto che la riunione sarebbe finita alle 9
> - L'ho visto 10 minuti fa mi ha detto che la riunione finirà alle 9
> Para mi, hay una diferencia solo en la oraciòn subordinada.


 
Bueno si, la diferencia es exactamente en la oracion subordinada.


----------

